# what is snake doing



## Waluigi (Mar 18, 2014)

snake
why are you sneakin
what you trin to find
snake
no snake dont do that
no please nooooo

...

...In all seriousness, why is snake up there?


----------



## Horus (Mar 18, 2014)

^came out today, main character is usually named Snake, it's celebrating the release it the utmost Animal Crossing way


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 18, 2014)

Horus said:


> ^came out today, main character is usually named Snake, it's celebrating the release it the utmost Animal Crossing way



it explains everythng

I knew snake was a MGS refrence but forgot the game was coming out today


----------



## locker (Mar 18, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Meloetta (Mar 18, 2014)

he's huntin for the booty


----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

da boootyyyyy


----------



## Horus (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Zeiro (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Flop (Mar 18, 2014)

Okay a Mod is probably going to close this. XD


----------



## Kit (Mar 18, 2014)

Horus said:


>



Yup


----------

